# If you could only play stuff released for 1 console, which console would you choose?



## migles (Jul 26, 2017)

read very carefully before reply.

imagine the aliens abducted you and they would send you to a new dimension where there exists only 1 console.
this console would be at it's end of life and not have any new titles released for it.
this console wouldn't have games trough emulation like VIRTUAL CONSOLE, or the sega collection, or backward compatibility (however re-releases and HD remakes are allowed, as long as they don't use an emulator)

what console would you choose?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 26, 2017)

Hard question...
I suppose I would stick some consecutive number to a 1) Sega Genesis, 2) SNES, 3) PS1, 4) Nintendo DS, 5) Wii (MPTrilogy), 6) PS4.
Then I would roll a six sided dice.

Sure my selection would be different depending on the day of the week I am answering the question.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2017)

I'd say 360.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 26, 2017)

Maybe PS2. Great games in every genre and a huge library.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 26, 2017)

migles said:


> read very carefully before reply.
> 
> imagine the aliens abducted you and they would send you to a new dimension where there exists only 1 console.
> this console would be at it's end of life and not have any new titles released for it.
> ...


Switch.
Why? Because I'd be able to play all of the unreleased Switch games 
I'd rather have a lot of new games I haven't played before than be stuck with the same old games.
Even though I love the SNES, PSX, GC, DS, Wii and think they all had a lot of good games that I wouldn't mind going back and replaying.
Edit: Also, forgot to mention BotW, it would take me a few months just to collect everything in that game. In fact if I had to pick only one game to play for the rest of my life I might pick BotW.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2017)

PC.
Yeah, i have no idea. probably PS3 or Wii U


----------



## migles (Jul 26, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> PC.
> Yeah, i have no idea. probably PS3 or Wii U


PC isn't a choice... keep in mind there were no games for pc in this dimention\universe
it would be petty unfair since pc exists forever and you would get games all over since DOS until today's games giving a clear unadvantage


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 26, 2017)

3DS because Pokemon, legit VCs, VC injects for GB-GBA, DS carts, 3DS carts, the upcoming Ultra Sun and Moon, that's a heavy amount of Pokemon games to satisfy me for a long time. If Switch could support all that via emulation, it'd be that console as my choice. Otherwise, I'll stray to the more realistic.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 26, 2017)

This would be a tough choice for me actually. On one hand, I would play the SNES because it has the glorious God known as Yoshi's Island. On the other hand, I love my old xbox. I used to play my xbox way more than I did my PS2 or Gamecube. I preferred both how the games controlled and looked on the xbox compared to the PS2 and I preferred the fact that the Xbox had more 3rd party games compared to the Gamecube. 
I am going to go with the Xbox because I can play Fable for days.


----------



## vinstage (Jul 26, 2017)

Ehm, it's probably between the 360 and 3DS for me. Hard choice.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Why? Because I'd be able to play all of the unreleased Switch games


There is a dimension where the switch is getting and will get games? The multiverse is a stranger place than I thought.

Anyway if PC is not an option probably a 360 as the best all rounder which represents most of the gameplay styles out there and the controller does not kill my hands like the PS3 (though I am sure I could fabricate a version of the controller that did not hurt my hands).

Failing that the DS, though I would want to be able to hack games and cheat.


----------



## migles (Jul 26, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> 3DS because Pokemon, legit VCs, VC injects for GB-GBA, DS carts, 3DS carts, the upcoming Ultra Sun and Moon, that's a heavy amount of Pokemon games to satisfy me for a long time. If Switch could support all that via emulation, it'd be that console as my choice. Otherwise, I'll stray to the more realistic.


like i explained, the console wouldn't have VC titles. or any title trough emulation, or retro compatibility... read my post...
i choose this reason because no one would even think about a DS or game boy consoles because the 3ds can play all previous games...

you are limited to the library for that system alone.


----------



## Silverthorn (Jul 26, 2017)

Tough choice, but I'd go for the GBA.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 26, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> 3DS because Pokemon, legit VCs, VC injects for GB-GBA, DS carts, 3DS carts, the upcoming Ultra Sun and Moon, that's a heavy amount of Pokemon games to satisfy me for a long time. If Switch could support all that via emulation, it'd be that console as my choice. Otherwise, I'll stray to the more realistic.


He said no VC and no BC


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 26, 2017)

migles said:


> like i explained, the console wouldn't have VC titles. or any title trough emulation, or retro compatibility... read my post...
> i choose this reason because no one would even think about a DS or game boy consoles because the 3ds can play all previous games...
> 
> you are limited to the library for that system alone.



Too tired, didn't read. N64 then, Stadium 1 and 2 for life.


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 26, 2017)

Heran Bago said:


> Maybe PS2. Great games in every genre and a huge library.



Nailed it. Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## migles (Jul 26, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Too tired, didn't read. N64 then, Stadium 1 and 2 for life.


didn't read, please don't reply, get some sleep it's healthy for you. my first sentence clearly said to read carefully before reply, you could at least read that part >:C

but i accept the n64 as an answer. keep in mind, in this universe you wouldn't have the GB\C games to use in the transfer pack


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 26, 2017)

migles said:


> didn't read, please don't reply, get some sleep it's healthy for you. my first sentence clearly said to read carefully before reply, you could at least read that part >:C
> 
> but i accept the n64 as an answer. keep in mind, in this universe you wouldn't have the GB\C games to use in the transfer pack



Not like I did back then anyways.


----------



## Flame (Jul 26, 2017)

Wii U..... *shivers*

PS2 

it will be hell but nice kind of hell


----------



## migles (Jul 26, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> There is a dimension where the switch is getting and will get games? The multiverse is a stranger place than I thought.
> 
> Anyway if PC is not an option probably a 360 as the best all rounder which represents most of the gameplay styles out there and the controller does not kill my hands like the PS3 (though I am sure I could fabricate a version of the controller that did not hurt my hands).
> 
> Failing that the DS, though I would want to be able to hack games and cheat.


hacking games\rom hacks hmm, i didn't thought about it much...
ok, you can't play rom hacks (cuz you would make new games for the console) however you could use cheat devices and slightly modify stuff for example textures, or walk trough walls... but not in a way that you could replace stuff and create a new game...

i guess in this dimension, there would be like billions of accessories to make your experince better


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2017)

Dreamcast for sure


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 26, 2017)

That is a tough question. I want to say PS3 for Tales of Vesperia, but... no, I think I'll stick with that.


----------



## Zense (Jul 26, 2017)

PS1 cuz nostalgia. Not that I grew up with one. Played the games thru a PS2 but man do I have such memories from those days... Gimme a multitap and Crash Bash.. Then spyro where you collect diamonds 'til your eyes go square (frankly the ps2 ones sucked). Then ape escape where you gotta catch monkies 'til your eyes go ape shit. Then Get 'er Alive where you can adjust the boob physx. Such revolution..

But the best part about the PS1? It didn't have any Call of Duty. Only one and that was Medal of Honor.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 26, 2017)

I would probably pick the DS. There are so many RPGs I would probably be busy for the rest of my life.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 26, 2017)

I would choose the PS2 or the 3DS, idk how though


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2017)

Tough choice. It'd have to be either the PS1 or the PS2...

On the one hand , the PS1 had a ton of great games of all kinds including the original Spyro trilogy which is absolutely one of my favorite series. Add in the dozens of RPGs, some of which included SNES ports of amazing games like Chrono Trigger or FF6, and you'd be basically set for ages. 

On the other, the PS2 really started to "buckle down" and refine the 3D style in general, which spawned hundreds of decent titles like bae Shadow of the Colossus or Okami or Ratchet and Clank or Sly or God of War...

I don't know ;O;


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 26, 2017)

Virtual Boy


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 26, 2017)

DS, between Tomodachi Collection, Nintendogs, and ACWW you're guaranteed to have something to play daily


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 26, 2017)

I'd say ps4, plenty of great games on there like horizon, Witcher 3, gta v, complete Uncharted series, The Last of Us, Fallout 4, Skyrim SE, and more to keep me busy. If I wasn't so spoiled by today's graphics i could probably go with an older console, say ps2, but I love how games look today too much to give it up.


----------



## Zense (Jul 26, 2017)

migles said:


> read very carefully before reply.
> 
> imagine the aliens abducted you and they would send you to a new dimension where there exists only 1 console.
> this console would be at it's end of life and not have any new titles released for it.
> ...


Actually, could you specify if you'd be stranded there alone or with other people? Multiplayer would kind of be obsolete if it's the first case. Cept you said you'd have an infinite amount of accessories so post generation 5 consoles could have online play. (Did the Saturn have online multiplayer?)


----------



## migles (Jul 26, 2017)

Zense said:


> Actually, could you specify if you'd be stranded there alone or with other people? Multiplayer would kind of be obsolete if it's the first case. Cept you said you'd have an infinite amount of accessories so post generation 5 consoles could have online play. (Did the Saturn have online multiplayer?)


it would be like an exact copy of our world, except the only video games would exist were a console library of your choice
of course you would have friends and people and etc, everything else would be the same..

or if makes you think easier: your country banned every games and consoles (and succeed) except that one console you choose.
(for example, if you choose a wii, everyone could only buy wii and it's games)
just keep in mind, you are allowed only the library of that system, no retrocompability or virtual console\emulators, or pc gaming.


----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 26, 2017)

3ds since it plays both ds and 3ds games

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## migles (Jul 26, 2017)

dsionr4 said:


> 3ds since it plays both ds and 3ds games
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


no retrocompatibility. or emulation (either official like virtual console or homebrew)


----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 26, 2017)

migles said:


> no retrocompatibility. or emulation (either official like virtual console or homebrew)


ds then

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 26, 2017)

What about Ouya?
It's technically a console, and Android will probably keep having games released for it forever 
even if they suck


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 26, 2017)

Can I choose a MGS Konami Pachinko machine?


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jul 26, 2017)

PS3. 
It's already at the end of it's life and still has online, the games are great and it can be used for multimedia purposes.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 26, 2017)

Either the PS2 or the PS4, but most likely the PS4 because they re-released most games that were on the PS3 so I'd be happy.
But the PS2 has so many good games as well.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 26, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> What about Ouya?
> It's technically a console, and Android will probably keep having games released for it forever
> even if they suck



the ouya will become more and more outdated as the years go by, and soon most android games won't even support it


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jul 26, 2017)

Too easy. Super Nintendo.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> What about Ouya?
> It's technically a console, and Android will probably keep having games released for it forever
> even if they suck


The better option would probably be the Shield TV, cuz you get some PC game ports (like Half Life 2 and Portal and Borderlands), and you get those crappy Android games, and it's powerful enough to play them all easy


----------



## migles (Jul 26, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> the ouya will become more and more outdated as the years go by, and soon most android games won't even support it


this is what i am thinking about accepting the OUYA.
android library is kinda shit, and you can't upgrade teh OUYA...
and with the fact, only the OYUA could play games (android devices wouldn't be able to play them)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2017)

migles said:


> hacking games\rom hacks hmm, i didn't thought about it much...
> ok, you can't play rom hacks (cuz you would make new games for the console) however you could use cheat devices and slightly modify stuff for example textures, or walk trough walls... but not in a way that you could replace stuff and create a new game...
> 
> i guess in this dimension, there would be like billions of accessories to make your experince better


*bastard mode on*
So your intent was to exclude things like Dragoon X Omega II http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/143/
OK

Trouble is if walk through walls is my limit and the for average effort that takes I can do a lot. One time I made a sonic hack, actually it was an infinite rings cheat. However rather than doing the normal infinite rings (and thus basically infinite health) I had 0 rings and thus no health and a wong shield was a truly valuable item. This made it a radically different game to play.
Same deal with experience multipliers, or holding low health. Even removing health entirely can change a game's core gameplay loops.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jul 26, 2017)

PlayStation 2. But it'd suck not to be able to have had my experiences with NES and eventually PlayStation as a young child


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 26, 2017)

Super Nintendo Euro with mod to 60hz/Super Famicom it has the best jrpgs ever made on it and there are so many of them plus a huge library of other great games. Just don't give me that hideous looking American version of the Snes that thing would be smashed to pieces in seconds for looking so bad and purple lol.


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 26, 2017)

I think of 3DS and PS2 right away. But also their predecessors DS and PS1. All of these have very big RPGs which you can spend dozens and dozens of hours on per game. And if i were stuck with one console for ever i'd look at the RPGs. They're the ones you can really sink your teeth into.
Any other consoles don't even come into consideration for me. Though i love wii/wii U/PS3/gameboy/gameboy advance/PSP/PSvita none of those have as many rpgs.

3DS VS PS2.
3DS has Pokemon, Fantasy Life, Bravely default, Bravely second, Xenoblade chronicles, Shin megami Tensei IV, Shin megami Tensei IV:A Ever oasis, Tales of the abyss, Radiata Historia, Dragon Quest VII, Dragon Quest VIII, Yokai Watch, Yokai Watch 2, Ocarina of time, Majora's mask, And soon Monster Hunter Stories.

PS2 has Final Fantasy X, X-2, XII. Dragon Quest VIII, Rogue Galaxy, Dark Cloud, Dark Cloud II, Persona 3, Persona 4. Kingdom Hearts, Star Ocean Till The End Of Time, Suikoden III, IV, V, Breath of fire Dragon Quarter, Wild arms 3,4,5, Xenosaga, Tales of the abyss, Tales of Legendia, Atelier games, Arc The Lad Twilight of the spirits,

So in my view they're quite evenly matched. Both have some of my all time favorite games. I'd pick PS2/3DS over PS1/DS. But i cannot pick between PS2 & 3DS easily. If i really had to i'd have to go with 3DS but only because it's newer and it's portable.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2017)

Psx or gb. Hard choice...
I can execute my code on gb easily (=making programs and games that arent avaliable)and I have lots of fun programming (sometimes its better then playing for me...)
But psx has so much good games I love... crash, tekken and thats already 100+ hrs of gameplay


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 26, 2017)

migles said:


> read very carefully before reply.
> 
> imagine the aliens abducted you and they would send you to a new dimension where there exists only 1 console.
> this console would be at it's end of life and not have any new titles released for it.
> ...


I've got two options:

I think it's assumed each console comes with the library it has or had on THIS dimension. In this case, I'll probably go for the PS4 EDIT: I meant to say PS2 . It has the largest library (aside steam*), I like the controller, has decent 3D and I've barely played any of these games. That's a huge factor: I don't want to be stuck in a dimension where I've already grown bored of all the decent games (though PS3 is my runner-up because it has rocksmith 2014).


However...since this dimension is the same aside from there being only one console, then that sort of implies that all game developers will develop games for it. And in this case I go for the wiiu: that off-tv play and peripheral support were just great. The only thing that was lacking was some variety in games. Even if half the video games released in this period would come to the wiiu in this universe, I'd choose that over any other system that would have theoretically the same line-up.







*of course, if I can go with a steam console - even on steamOS - then that has preference over anything else


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 26, 2017)

PS4, because why not


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 26, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> I think it's assumed each console comes with the library it has or had on THIS dimension. In this case, I'll probably go for the PS4. It has the largest library (aside steam*),


That's the smallest library.  PS2 has the most with 3874 games. Like check your link. You had it backwards. Maybe you meant to say PS2 instead of PS4?


----------



## Kikirini (Jul 26, 2017)

Hmmm. It's a hard question, but I'd probably go with my 3DS. Even without VC/Emulators, there are a lot of games on that that I enjoy playing.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> That's the smallest library.  PS2 has the most with 3874 games. Like check your link. You had it backwards.


That link is also insanely outdated, including indie games it's like 1500 or so. Including only disc based games, it's more along the lines of 500 or so.


----------



## Daemon64 (Jul 26, 2017)

3DS mostly because of it's first party lineup.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 26, 2017)

I'd go with the GameCube. Plenty of goodies on there.


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 26, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> That link is also insanely outdated, including indie games it's like 1500 or so. Including only disc based games, it's more along the lines of 500 or so.


I'm shocked that the respected cheezburger.com site has let its strict journalistic values fall so low.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 26, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> That's the smallest library.  PS2 has the most with 3874 games. Like check your link. You had it backwards. Maybe you meant to say PS2 instead of PS4?


Wait, didn't I said...? 

Oops. Sorry. I meant to say PS2, indeed. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 26, 2017)

Thinks~


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2017)

Probably the PS3 or another Sony console. _Maybe_ the Wii, or DS.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 26, 2017)

SNES without a doubt! Loads of games on there that I keep going back to, despite completing at least once (I've probably played through LttP and Secret of Mana annually since they came out for a start) It's the console I'll fire up for emulation at least 90% of the time...

Kudos to the Megadrive, PS1 and Xbox 360 though: if the SNES hadn't existed it would've been one hell of a tough decision between those 3!


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 26, 2017)

Spoiler












Side Note:
Ps2 has around 2016 officially released games
PS1 has around 2148 officially released games
Dreamcast has around 720 officially released games
Original Xbox has around 968 officially released games

This info was last updated on 2013~
http://www.criticalhit.net/gaming/consoles-by-the-numbers/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also nvm, found an updated list:


PlayStation 4 - 182 games.

Xbox One - 187 games.

Nintendo 64 - 388 games.

Wii U - 430 games.

Nintendo 3DS - 650 games.

Nintendo GameCube - 662 games.

PlayStation 3 - No games.

Wii - 1054 games.

Game Boy Advance - 1074 games.

Nintendo DS - 1150 games.

SteamOS - 1249 games.

Xbox 360 - 1741 games.

PlayStation - 2355 games.

PlayStation 2 - 3874 games.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> PS4, because why not


Has the PS4 truly been something special for you rather than just the gaming equivalent of masturbation -- fun but ultimately forgettable? I would have also said not something to share with your friends but the general dearth of splitscreen has kind of rendered that redundant.


----------



## Zense (Jul 27, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> PS2 has Final Fantasy X, X-2, XII. Dragon Quest VIII, Rogue Galaxy, Dark Cloud, Dark Cloud II, Persona 3, Persona 4. Kingdom Hearts, Star Ocean Till The End Of Time, Suikoden III, IV, V, Breath of fire Dragon Quarter, Wild arms 3,4,5, Xenosaga, Tales of the abyss, Tales of Legendia, Atelier games, *Arc The Lad Twilight of the spirits*


Now here is one game I've been thinking a lot back to lately. I've concluded that it must've been one of the most deceptive games I ever played. It has gorgeous graphics that really got me interested when I played the demo years back but didn't pick up the game until years had passed. It had its good sides and all, but I think there was something about the story that spoiled its potential. Never played the ps1 games, but I imagine they might be awesome. I give it credit for its transition to full 3D. Man that demo really made it seem like an amazing game back then...


----------



## jDSX (Jul 30, 2017)

Would I get friends to play multiplayer games with? Cause I can play play Smash all day probably. If not...hmm...

I am leaning toward a Wii U. HD ports of WW/TP, BotW, Smash, Mario Maker, 3D World, Xenoblade Chronicles and probably lots more I'm missing.

Then again PS2 and 3DS probably have larger overall libraries I suspect...hmm. Do I go there with the knowledge of the games I've already beaten? Because I've barely played any Wii U games, so they'd be fresher whereas I beat a lot of ps2 and 3ds titles so they're not as exciting to replay.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 30, 2017)

Game And Watch Snoopy Tennis.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 30, 2017)

I probably just wouldn't bother with any console at all, to be honest. There's no one system that has enough games to interest me for a significant amount of time *today*, let alone for the rest of eternity. So whichever system I chose I'd probably end up spending way too much times playing the same 3 or 4 games over and over again and not really even enjoying them. Better, in that case, to not bring a system at all and force myself to spend my time more constructivly. 

Hopefully there'll be lots of interesting places to explore on this new planet, anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2017)

If I had to settle on just _one _system to play on, I'd have to say the PC.  Even without taking into account emulation, the Steam backlog on there is so enormous, and that's not counting the hundreds of decent fan-games out there.  Plus, there's always the added benefit of being able to make _your own _games with practically no barrier to entry, adding to ever-increasing number of PC Games out there.


----------



## Todderbert (Jul 30, 2017)

I would choose a DS system.  So many titles, and of course Korg DS-10, Korg M01, Dark Spire, Infinite Space, Solatorobo, DQ series, Pokemon Series, two great Mario and Luigi games, Big Bang Mini, Curling DS and the list goes on and on.  Yes I said Curling DS.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jul 30, 2017)

I would pick the Gamecube. It had RE 1-4, SSBM, Paper Mario TTYD, and Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## Abcdfv (Jul 30, 2017)

Think I gotta go with Gamecube or N64. Whichever one has more collectathons. Could I go with N64 but use a Hori gamecube style controller, or first party controllers only?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> Game And Watch Snoopy Tennis.



Haha great, I forgot about the Game&Watch titles (do they count as one console?) In case not I'd pick Gold Cliff


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 30, 2017)

Honestly? The Gamecube. Super Mario Sunshine, Melee, F-Zero GX, Metroid Prime 1/2.. It's got the library to keep me going for years. 

Kind of a weird question, honestly.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 31, 2017)

I'd go for Wii


----------



## kehkou (Jul 31, 2017)

N64, hands down, with Wii and PS2 tied for second, SNES fourth. Last, Gamecube.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 31, 2017)

Gamecube. Forever.


----------



## Stephano (Jul 31, 2017)

If the PS4 was backwards compatable, I would say it. I could play SotC, ICO, Bioshock, and all the souls games. Although I would miss the Bungie halo games.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 31, 2017)

Easy. The SNES (as I like to call it, Sness ).

SNES has by far the best catalogue of games available for it and it'd take me years if not a lifetime to actually play them all. I grew up with SEGA's Mega Drive but SNES is clearly superior.


----------



## Zense (Jul 31, 2017)

Stephano said:


> If the PS4 was backwards compatable, I would say it. I could play SotC, ICO, Bioshock, and all the souls games. Although I would miss the Bungie halo games.


Didn't Bioshock get a Remaster for the PS4? And SotC is getting one. I would imagine a Souls compilation in the future, however maybe for PS5.


----------



## Stephano (Jul 31, 2017)

Zense said:


> Didn't Bioshock get a Remaster for the PS4? And SotC is getting one. I would imagine a Souls compilation in the future, however maybe for PS5.


Let's not forget about ICO now. But a souls compilation for PS5 would be awesome but also terrible because I would have to pay Sony to go online. Bunch o thieves.


----------



## Grmmish (Jan 4, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Switch.
> Why? Because I'd be able to play all of the unreleased Switch games
> I'd rather have a lot of new games I haven't played before than be stuck with the same old games.
> Even though I love the SNES, PSX, GC, DS, Wii and think they all had a lot of good games that I wouldn't mind going back and replaying.
> Edit: Also, forgot to mention BotW, it would take me a few months just to collect everything in that game. In fact if I had to pick only one game to play for the rest of my life I might pick BotW.



Well no one said "Pretend you have played the game before"... Just pretend you know everything about each and every game on every system to make your decision and, probably, that you'd never played them. XD

And I'm not even going to answer this question.  all I know is my answer would NOT be Switch or Wii U. Has the worst lineup of games. XD


----------



## Flame (Jan 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> Wii U..... *shivers*
> 
> PS2
> 
> it will be hell but nice kind of hell



i hate my past self.

Wii U is the most underrated console ever.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> Wii U is the most underrated console ever.


I'm not sure about that.

I mean, I had a Wii U, I still have it because there's a couple of games I got for it that I still want to play... but the system was not that nice, the tablet battery live was worse than a DS4's (and that's terrible already), and the OS was slow and clunky.

Hmmm...


----------



## Krakening (Jan 7, 2019)

Probably the Wii. It had some of the best games I've ever played on there. Too bad the Wi-Fi connections got shut down, but there's always Homebrew!  (Flashbacks of bricking my virtual Wii. I am dead inside)


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 11, 2019)

migles said:


> PC isn't a choice... keep in mind there were no games for pc in this dimention\universe
> it would be petty unfair since pc exists forever and you would get games all over since DOS until today's games giving a clear unadvantage


fuck you.
I want my jill of the jungle, jazz jackrabbit, commander keen, doom, duke nukem and all of those classics that you can't find in those shitty consoles.


----------



## bpear (Jan 11, 2019)

Probably a modded Wii U. Can play pretty much the entire Nintendo Library(Emulation, VC, Nintendont for GC, Wii, etc) plus the Wii U titles. Along with other console emulators and VC.


----------



## StingerTheRaven (Jan 18, 2019)

Either a PS2 or a PS3. Probably a PS3.


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 19, 2019)

Since PC isn't an option, I'd go with PS4.

I love me some older games, but I'm sure there will be enough content on the PS4 by the end of its life to keep me entertained for the rest of my life. There are enough PS2 and PS3 remasters to keep my nostalgia going as well. I'd miss a lot of Nintendo games, but there are enough similar games on the PS4 to those titles to scratch that itch.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 20, 2019)

Gameboy color handheld or Xbox 360 as console.


If you ask me this after few years maybe Switch.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jan 20, 2019)

Can I choose arcade games?
I feel not, for the same reason as PC, but then could I just choose like one specific arcade system? 
Also if so you should be able to choose a certain PC system or OS since it would be basically limited to the games of the time if you ban upgrades and emulation (no way I'm playing dos games on windows 10 natively )

well my choices, based on if they're allowed or not:

PC (if a certain system/os, pentium III with win 98)
Arcade (if a certain system, JAMMA. If that's not allowed, then just Taito games)
DS. (If GBA ports are allowed like Phoenix Wright)
GBA (If Bubble Bobble Old & New is allowed)
and then SNES.

other close systems are Gamecube through Wii U, PS2 through PS4, OG Xbox, PSP and Vita.


----------



## ELY_M (Feb 9, 2019)

switch


----------



## fiis (Feb 9, 2019)

PS4


----------



## franky52 (Feb 11, 2019)

SNES. One of the best catalog


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 11, 2019)

I will take the Nintendo DS.


----------



## Milenko (Feb 11, 2019)

Switch with Retroarch


----------



## Dani Dandelion (Feb 15, 2019)

3DS. The cutest form factor.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Feb 15, 2019)

Xbox 360, it has by far the most wide variety of game i've enjoyed on a console.

If I can also choose a handheld console then the 3DS for the Pokemon franchise.


----------



## lucoia (Feb 15, 2019)

Are there universal power chargers in this new dimension?

Btw, N3DS.


----------



## AdamFX990 (Feb 15, 2019)

Saturn!

Yeah, I said it!


----------

